# The strongest male ever seen



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## kamakiri (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow! Call him the 'Energizer Bunny'!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 15, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Wow! Call him the 'Energizer Bunny'!


The female falled resulting bad moulting, after few weeks, deciding to cut part of the wings; then again, the mating was not successful due to the fact males having trouble to locate and thus fail to mate with the female again.

Only this male pursisting to mate, keep hammering and trying to connect with the female, then the magic taking effect, after entire three days, it happens!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations to him and you for his persistence! :lol:


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 15, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Congratulations to him and you for his persistence! :lol:


Hope the female may produce and yield good offspring as the gene so strong!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 15, 2009)

That'ld boy Luther! :lol:


----------



## ismart (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow! I guess he was quite determined to pass his genes on. good luck!


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought this would be funny, like those inspriational posters from a few years back...


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 16, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> I thought this would be funny, like those inspriational posters from a few years back...


HAHA nice


----------

